# Σεμινάρια αυτομόρφωσης στην επιμέλεια βιβλίων (2ος κύκλος)



## SMED (Feb 7, 2013)

*Σεμινάρια αυτομόρφωσης στην επιμέλεια βιβλίων (2ος κύκλος)*​
Την *Κυριακή 17 Φεβρουαρίου* αρχίζει ο *β΄ κύκλος* των *Σεμιναρίων Αυτομόρφωσης στην Επιμέλεια Βιβλίων του ΣΜΕΔ*. Τα σεμινάρια είναι ανοιχτά σε κάθε συνάδελφο (μέλος του Συλλόγου ή μη) που επιθυμεί να μοιραστεί με νέους και παλιούς συναδέλφους την πείρα του, τους προβληματισμούς του, τα ερωτήματά του, να μιλήσει για τη μεθοδολογία που ακολουθεί, να περιγράψει τα λάθη που έχει κάνει ή έχει αποφύγει, συμβάλλοντας έτσι στη συλλογική γνώση και τη συνεργασία μεταξύ μας.

Τα σεμινάρια είναι *δωρεάν *και γίνονται *στα γραφεία του Συλλόγου* (Μαυρικίου 8, Νεάπολη Εξαρχείων), στις *6:00 μ.μ.*​
*Κυριακή 17 Φεβρουαρίου*: _Επιστημονικά συγγράμματα (θεωρητικές επιστήμες)_
Στρατής Μπουρνάζος, Κωστούλα Σκλαβενίτη

*Κυριακή 24 Φεβρουαρίου*: _Επιστημονικά συγγράμματα (θετικές επιστήμες)_
Παναγιώτης Πάντος

*Κυριακή 3 Μαρτίου*: _Η παραγωγή ενός βιβλίου: από την οθόνη στο χαρτί_
Γιόλα Μπαλή, Κωστούλα Σκλαβενίτη

*Κυριακή 31 Μαρτίου*: _Ο συγγραφέας και ο επιμελητής του_
Γιάννης Παλαβός, Χάρης Πολίτης

*Κυριακή 7 Απριλίου*: _Λευκώματα - καλλιτεχνικές εκδόσεις_
Ελένη Μπεχράκη, Νατάσα Παπαδοπούλου

*Κυριακή 14 Απριλίου*: _Παιδικό και εφηβικό βιβλίο_
Μαρία Αγγελίδου, Γιώργος Κασαπίδης, Αρετή Μπουκάλα

*Κυριακή 21 Απριλίου*: _Ο επιμελητής και οι άλλοι: ζητήματα συνεργασιών και δεοντολογίας_
Δημοσθένης Κερασίδης, Αλέκα Πλακονούρη

*Κυριακή 12 Μαΐου*: _Γραμματικοσυντακτικά ζητήματα (α' μέρος)_
Αλέκα Πλακονούρη, Γιώτα Σαλτάρη

*Κυριακή 19 Μαΐου*: _Γραμματικοσυντακτικά ζητήματα (β' μέρος)_
Βενετία Καίσαρη, Γιώργος Κασαπίδης

*Κυριακή 26 Μαΐου*: _Συγκριτική επιμέλεια μεταφράσεων_
Κρίτων Ηλιόπουλος, Γιώργος Κασαπίδης

* Περιηγηθείτε στο νέο *ιστολόγιο για τα σεμινάρια επιμέλειας του ΣΜΕΔ*, όπου μπορείτε να διαβάσετε ορισμένες από τις εισηγήσεις του α΄ κύκλου (*εδώ*), αλλά και να υποβάλετε ερωτήματα, να θέσετε ζητήματα ή να μοιραστείτε εμπειρίες (*εδώ*).​


----------



## SBE (Feb 8, 2013)

Διαβάζοντας για αυτομόρφωση σκέφτηκα ότι διαβάζει ο ενδιαφερόμενος μόνος του το υλικό με τις πληροφορίες. Απ' ό,τι βλέπω στην ανακοίνωση πρόκειται για κάτι άλλο. Μήπως την επόμενη φορά να τον σκεφτείτε λίγο τον τίτλο; Ή μόνο εγώ μπερδεύτηκα;


----------



## rogne (Feb 8, 2013)

Σχολικός ορισμός της αυτομόρφωσης: http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.article&id=161992


----------



## SBE (Feb 8, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ, δεν το είχα υπόψη μου. 
Αν και ομολογουμενως δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι πως διαφέρει απο αυτόν της σκέτης εκπαίδευσης. Λέει ότι διαφέρει απο την άλλη εκπαίδευση γιατί ο μαθητής (ας τον πούμε έτσι) καλείται να επιλέξει τι θέλει να μάθει. Μα όλοι δεν επιλέγουμε μετά την υποχρεωτική παιδεία;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 8, 2013)

SBE said:


> Αν και ομολογουμενως δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι πως διαφέρει απο αυτόν της σκέτης εκπαίδευσης. Λέει ότι διαφέρει απο την άλλη εκπαίδευση γιατί ο μαθητής (ας τον πούμε έτσι) καλείται να επιλέξει τι θέλει να μάθει. Μα όλοι δεν επιλέγουμε μετά την υποχρεωτική παιδεία;


Να σου πω πώς το καταλαβαίνω εγώ:

Μετά την υποχρεωτική παιδεία μπορεί να επιλέξεις, ας πούμε, ότι θα πας σε μια τάδε σχολή των ΤΕΙ, αλλά δεν θα έχεις λόγο εκεί για το πρόγραμμα σπουδών, ούτε για το περιεχόμενο των διαλέξεων, ενώ στην αυτομόρφωση έχεις: βάζεις κάτω τον καθηγητή, ο οποίος συχνά είναι ομότιμός σου ή τουλάχιστον ισότιμός σου, και συζητάς μαζί του για τις ανάγκες σου, οι οποίες καθορίζουν τη μορφή των μαθημάτων.

Δεν ξέρω αν έχω καταλάβει σωστά, αλλά κάπως έτσι το φαντάζομαι.

Τα σεμινάρια του ΣΜΕΔ, λόγου χάρη, προγραμματίζονται από ανοιχτές ομάδες εργασίας, που μπορεί να συμμετάσχει ο καθένας.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 8, 2013)

Στα φοιτητικά νιάτα μου, που ανακατευόμουν με ό,τι ονομάζουμε αριστερίστικο συνδικαλισμό, να το πω έτσι (χωρίς ίχνος ειρωνίας), αυτομόρφωση ονομάζαμε τα λεγόμενα και _αντιμαθήματα_, ιδίως εν καιρώ κατάληψης: μια ομάδα φοιτητών ετοιμάζει ένα θέμα, συνήθως με πολιτικά συμφραζόμενα, για το οποίο δεν προβλέπεται τίποτα στο πρόγραμμα σπουδών ή τέλος πάντων όχι με τη συγκεκριμένη προσέγγιση.


----------

